# Looking for certain plants if someone can bring to the Nov. meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I am looking for some Azolla caroliniana, Frogbit or Sensitive Plant (Neptunia aquatica).

Please post here if you have any and if you can bring them to the meeting.

--Nikolay


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Niko,

I can bring you some frogbit.

--Michael


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Thank you!

--Nikolay


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't have any of the ones you listed, but I rescaped my smaller tank and will have a nice portion of hydrocotyle. Much more than I thought I would.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

if any one is bring Java fern,anbuis, and other low light plants I'll trade my vals,dwarf sag, and crypts for them.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*I am the person who is looking for these plants, Nikolay was kind enough to post on my behalf.
Thank you Nikolay!
Ekrindul, I have some hydrocotyle, thanks for the offer.
Looking forward to seeing everyone, it's been a while since I've been able to make a meeting!
Cindy *


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

WOW cindy cool, I haven't seen you in a long time.. I want to say 10?+ years... I bought some power heads from you when I was a lot younger and just getting in to monster fish tanks.


----------

